# How the heck do you repair a Brizo?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Looked at a drippy kitchen faucet and replaced a couple of flappers today.

Never seen or heard of a Brizo before! It’s the cold side, but I always replace both. Anyhow, how do you remove the handle on this POS?!! I know the tricks with 8” spreads and tub deck mounts.... but this one has me scratching my head!

I can see how to remove the spout, but not the handles. No set screw, no caps with hidden screws...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

looks like those caps the handles go through should just screw off and your good to go..at second look are they solid one piece?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

They just pull off, no screw or anything. Brizo is just another brand name owned by the same company as delta and hansgrohe. The cartridge is a semi generic 1/2" ceramic cartridge almost exactly the same as many grohe cartridges.


The cartridge part number is rp36265.







.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> They just pull off, no screw or anything. Brizo is just another brand name owned by the same company as delta and hansgrohe. The cartridge is a semi generic 1/2" ceramic cartridge almost exactly the same as many grohe cartridges.
> 
> 
> The cartridge part number is rp36265.
> ...


I agree, they should just pull off. I’ve only installed Brizo Lav faucets and it’s been a few years. If I remember correctly it’s a strong magnet that you screw into the top of the cartridge and set the handle on the magnet. 

Don’t make the mistake I did, I put the magnet on the cartridge and didn’t put the screw in it. I set the handle on for a dry fit to see how it looked. Damn magnet stuck hard in the handle and it’s a pain in the ass to get out.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I didn’t even think about yanking on the handles! It’ll be 2-3 weeks before we can get back there.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> I agree, they should just pull off. I’ve only installed Brizo Lav faucets and it’s been a few years. If I remember correctly it’s a strong magnet that you screw into the top of the cartridge and set the handle on the magnet.
> 
> *Never worked on any, not around in my time. Reading the post I must wonder "what is the product made from?" Brass, bronze, good stainless steel -- non of which are magnetic. That leaves cheap stainless or regular steel. I'd say junk!. As a product for plumbing. *


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here’s a thread talking about the magnetic handles 

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/brizo-magnetic-handles-68553/


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Damn, didn't realize that was 3 years ago. Oh how time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *Never worked on any, not around in my time. Reading the post I must wonder "what is the product made from?" Brass, bronze, good stainless steel -- non of which are magnetic. That leaves cheap stainless or regular steel. I'd say junk!. As a product for plumbing. *



Normal materials from what I can tell. There is an insert inside the handle that gives it the magnetic properties.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> * good stainless steel -- non of which are magnetic.... *





That's not true. The short answer is that some stainless steel is magnetic and it isn't just because it's cheaper. Personally I disagree with the idea of "cheap stainless". They are all pretty expensive. You either pick the correct stainless alloy for the job or you don't and some happen to be more expensive. Obviously some companies will choose cheaper grades but in that case you should just be checking the alloy before you buy that product. Even non-magnetic stainless steel can become magnetic after cold forming. 





The long answer: https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/why-dont-magnets-work-on/








.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I couldn't find that model on their web site, but I did find a two handle sink faucet.

]https://www.brizo.com/kitchen/product/content-main/product-detail.FileHelper.do

https://www.brizo.com/kitchen/product/content-main/product-detail.FileHelper.do

RP61824
Valve Cartridge, Cold Side

RP61825
Valve Cartridge, Hot Side


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

https://www.brizo.com/kitchen/product/6216050-BN


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> That's not true. The short answer is that some stainless steel is magnetic and it isn't just because it's cheaper. Personally I disagree with the idea of "cheap stainless". They are all pretty expensive. You either pick the correct stainless alloy for the job or you don't and some happen to be more expensive. Obviously some companies will choose cheaper grades but in that case you should just be checking the alloy before you buy that product. Even non-magnetic stainless steel can become magnetic after cold forming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> > That's not true. The short answer is that some stainless steel is magnetic and it isn't just because it's cheaper. Personally I disagree with the idea of "cheap stainless". They are all pretty expensive. You either pick the correct stainless alloy for the job or you don't and some happen to be more expensive. Obviously some companies will choose cheaper grades but in that case you should just be checking the alloy before you buy that product. Even non-magnetic stainless steel can become magnetic after cold forming.
> ...


----------



## CB79 (Oct 12, 2021)

Debo22 said:


> I agree, they should just pull off. I’ve only installed Brizo Lav faucets and it’s been a few years. If I remember correctly it’s a strong magnet that you screw into the top of the cartridge and set the handle on the magnet.
> 
> Don’t make the mistake I did, I put the magnet on the cartridge and didn’t put the screw in it. I set the handle on for a dry fit to see how it looked. Damn magnet stuck hard in the handle and it’s a pain in the ass to get out.


I made the mistake, magnet stuck. any suggestions on getting it out. pain in the ass is right!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

CB79 said:


> I made the mistake, magnet stuck. any suggestions on getting it out. pain in the ass is right!


Use a sledgehammer and hit the top of the handle to dislodge the magnet. You can also use a torch or put the handle in the oven at the highest setting your oven goes to for about an hour or two, heat makes magnets lose their magnetic properties.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Looked at a drippy kitchen faucet and replaced a couple of flappers today.
> 
> Never seen or heard of a Brizo before! It’s the cold side, but I always replace both. Anyhow, how do you remove the handle on this POS?!! I know the tricks with 8” spreads and tub deck mounts.... but this one has me scratching my head!
> 
> I can see how to remove the spout, but not the handles. No set screw, no caps with hidden screws...


post this flapper in “Fcuky Flapper” thread


----------

